# For Sale - 2003 Outback 21 Rs



## KenKat (Oct 26, 2006)

SOLD!!

After 11 years of enjoying our 2003 Outback 21 RS (made by LiteWay before Keystone took it over in 2004), we have decided to downsize. We have made a few upgrades over the years: 1) Fantastic Fan in the kitchen area. 2) New LP tank cover. 3) 2 batteries. 4) New seal for pull-out. 5) Original bike door replaced with more durable door (installed by dealer)

Asking $6,800. Any reasonable offer will be considered.

Located in northern WI - Conover (near the border of the Upper Peninsula of MI). We're north of Wausau about 100 miles. South of Houghton/Hancock, MI - about 100 miles.

http://www.rvtrader.com/listing/2003-Keystone-Outback-21RS-111274085

The above link are pictures of a SIMILAR trailer. Ours is stored in our new barn (and has been under cover for 8 of the 11 years). The bunk bed mattresses are like brand new. Blinds are in great shape. Camper & awning is in good shape too.


----------



## KenKat (Oct 26, 2006)

We sold the Outback 21 RS! It was fun - loved being part of this community!


----------

